# my grow room



## rooftoproom (Jul 3, 2009)

ok here i go. i have 2 flower closets, and 1 veg space. for my veg i use a t5 flourescent light. its on 24 hours. i have 2 grow huts. a 4x4 with 2 400 watt hps lights, and a 3x3 darkroom with one 600 watt hps light. both tents have an exhaust fan with a passive intake. i use rockwool for the medium. the veg table is a drip system in which i love. i have 4 strains in it currently which were the freebies from attitude seed bank. pure gold, super skunk, white widow, and blue venom. all have grown good so far. im cloning super skunk and pure gold. they seem to have the same grow pattern. thats the reason why i have 2 flower rooms, i learned that the taller plants will shade the smaller bushier plants and lower your yield. one closet for more dominant sativas and the other for more dominant indicas. both flower rooms are an ebb and flow. i will post pictures of the god bud tomorrow. the pictures here are of  ambrosia. i did sog, and the plant is starting to tip over because of the nugs getting bigger, ive got about another week before harvest.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks great. Some super bushy vegging plants. Looking forwards to seeing your flowering ladies!


----------



## rooftoproom (Jul 3, 2009)

thank you those in veg are super skunk, white widow, blue venom, and pure gold. here is the ambrosia i have in the 4x4 tent. i will have pix of the god bud in the 3x3 tent. ive been trying to attach the ambrosia pix, but its not working. i will try again tomorrow


----------



## meds4me (Jul 3, 2009)

patiently awaaiting the new porn.....


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks good Roof, those vegging plants look extremely healthy good job!


                               Phatpharmer


----------



## rooftoproom (Jul 4, 2009)

dang it. sorry for not attaching pix. ive got pictures of the ambrosia in the strain  thread. going to try to get the god bud on here in a few minutes. and the pix of the ambrosia are at 55 days of flower, got about a week left.


----------



## rooftoproom (Jul 4, 2009)

crazy. now a picture shows up. as you can see. doesnt look all that good. i had heat issues, and i think the 2 plants i kept were kinda weak. the best looking mother turned herm on me, so i tossed it. on all my grows with ambrosia the leaves have looked trashy but the nugs are pretty good. until you smoke it. gotta take a hit every 15 minutes to maintain my conciousness


----------



## rooftoproom (Jul 4, 2009)

ok. here goes pictures of my god bud which is in the 3x3 all black tent. they are about 25 days into flowering. i hear they nedd about 9 weeks for full growth


----------



## rooftoproom (Jul 4, 2009)

for some reason i can only do 3 pictures at a time. so here goes 3 more pictures of god bud, hope you all like. i would love feed back.


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Jul 5, 2009)

I have no experience, so no helpful feedback. But those buds look good. Very odd looking leaves tho. the lower ones look wide while the top ones look narrow. Very nice pics.


----------



## rooftoproom (Jul 5, 2009)

Those narrow top leaves are the top of the cola, hopefully will fill with big nuggets, while those fat lower leaves will give the plant the energy for those nuggets


----------



## thc is good for me (Jul 21, 2009)

You have a pretty cool setup thats a good idea to have a grow room for sativas and indica's. 

Everything looks great


----------



## ziggyross (Jul 23, 2009)

Love that tented setup. Did you make it or buy it?


----------



## rooftoproom (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey ziggy. I bought the tents. Very cheap. The black one is a knock off, of the darkroom, and the green trim one which is 4 x4 is a hydro hut I think. Its actually closer to 5 x 5. They both are working very well. I'm about to harvest some god bud that's in the black tent. The plants are so heavy with nugs that they are leaning over. Will have pix soon. I'm working on a trellis for the next grow. Going to do a scrog.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 27, 2009)

rooftoproom said:
			
		

> for some reason i can only do 3 pictures at a time. so here goes 3 more pictures of god bud, hope you all like. i would love feed back.


 


Hello my friend..The ladies look great...as for uploading pics more then 3..

you can upload a total of 12 per post..but only 3 at a time..after you click the first three  and upload  3 more blanks should apear  for the next 3..and so on  untill you max of 12..hope this helps..MOJO  for the Girls

Take care and be safe


----------



## meds4me (Jul 27, 2009)

very nice indeed....keep the pics comin !


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 28, 2009)

Very nice set up, looks very good to me. IMHO


----------



## rooftoproom (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you 4u2smoke for the headsup on the pix upload. I'm going to harvest tomorrow hopefully. I will show pix after the cut.


----------



## rooftoproom (Aug 8, 2009)

My god bud got infected with a huge case of spider mites. Had a heat issue the last 2 to 3 weeks of flower. The temps got up to 95 during the day. I thought I had contained them, but to my suprise there were thousands of eggs covering each of my plants. I chopped them and after drying them just revealed how much of an infestation I had. So its pretty much a lost. I'm going to start a grow journal on my next crop that I started yesterday


----------

